# My Silkie chicken has a bone sticking out of her neck



## MT2021! (Jul 17, 2021)

Hey Everyone! I’m new to be a chicken mama and we noticed yesterday that one of our Silkie chickens has a bone protruding from her neck. She hasn’t been feeling herself lately. We noticed that she was favouring her foot this week so I checked and nothing seemed out of the ordinary (all toes accounted for, no lumps, she could straighten it out etc). But the other Silkie has been hovering over her and she doesn’t go outside in the pen with the others. She is eating some but she isn’t as plump as the other Silkie. We only noticed the bone yesterday. Any tips or advice? Not much experience and our vet is over an hour away and doesn’t have much experience with birds! 
thanks for any and all advice! 
meg


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Really going to need a pic, one that is clear and shows the location. If there is a bone sticking out there has to be an injury involved. Or a break that has caused the bone to penetrate the skin.

You might be making a run to your vet even if it is an hour away.


----------

